# Dura Ace hubs not as smooth as back in the day



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

I was just at the LBS and there was a clearance table that had a single front DA hub. I doubt it was the most recent model but rather perhaps 3 years old. I spun in and yes it was pretty smooth but not nearly as smooth as the old school DA hubs from like about 1986-1988 (the ones with the rotatable grease/oil ports). The old school ones were like butter while this newer model was like I can't believe its not butter. In addition the surface finish was not nearly as nice on the older ones. And "Dura Ace" was a sticker where it used to be engraved....has the surface finish and quality gone down over the years? I believe the old school 7400 cranks were more polished than the current models. I like shinny stuff.


----------

